

The White House is protesting SOPA today! All official Flickr photos darkened - dazbradbury
http://www.flickr.com/people/whitehouse/

======
dazbradbury
Here is an example[1], but it seems the official Flickr account has enforced
all their photos to be darkened.

EDIT:

The Flickr blog post[2] explaining how it can be enabled states:

 _"Flickr is letting members darken their photos — or the photos of others —
for a 24-hour period"_

So _anyone_ can go to the white house photostream, and darken their photos.
Looks like the white house will be protesting against SOPA whether they
intended to or not!

[1]
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitehouse/6599548523/in/photos...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitehouse/6599548523/in/photostream)

[2] <http://blog.flickr.net/en/2012/01/18/pipa-sopa/>

------
dazbradbury
Looks like the white house have put a stop to this now...

